# pray for my son



## love the woods (May 5, 2012)

My son has to go to the heart doctor on tuesday. for some test. due to what the doctor called abnormal noises in his heart beat at his 15 month checkup last week. please pray for us that we will get a good report.


----------



## Sargent (May 5, 2012)

sent from here.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 6, 2012)

Prayers sent for a good outcome.


----------



## Huntress (May 6, 2012)

Prayers for your son.


----------



## doublebrowtine (May 6, 2012)

He's added to my prayer list.


----------



## Paymaster (May 6, 2012)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## love the woods (May 6, 2012)

thanks everyone.


----------



## BCPerry (May 7, 2012)

Hey neighbor. Don't stress to much about it. Easier said than done I know. At my daughter's one year check up, the pediatrician heard something funny. We ended up at the cardiologist a few weeks later. She had a murmur. Come to find out, about 69% of all infants have them and they grow out of it. She's five now and it's gone!


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 7, 2012)

prayer sent.


----------



## auriness (May 7, 2012)

Prayers sent for him and you.


----------



## speedcop (May 7, 2012)

praying that youngun will be fine


----------



## Nastytater (May 8, 2012)

Praying for great results.


----------



## love the woods (May 8, 2012)

Doctor said that he should grow out of his murmur and don't see any reasons for concerns.wants to recheck in a year. Wanted to say thanks for the prayers from all of y'all. And praises to God for a good report.


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 8, 2012)

Amen


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

HawgWild23 said:


> Amen



X2


----------



## Paymaster (May 8, 2012)

Our God is an awesome God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (May 9, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2012)

that is great.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 9, 2012)

Great news!!


----------



## golffreak (May 10, 2012)

Belated prayers sent.

I had a murmur as a child and had outgrown it by high school.


----------



## 1022 (May 10, 2012)

Ain't god good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

love the woods said:


> Doctor said that he should grow out of his murmur and don't see any reasons for concerns.wants to recheck in a year. Wanted to say thanks for the prayers from all of y'all. And praises to God for a good report.



My boy had a murmer as a newborn (still does at 13 years old) but it hasn't slowed him down and even runs cross country. Glad all went well, and remember, the sky is the limit.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 22, 2012)

Prayers sent!!


----------

